# Comp For Sale



## liquidshadow

*FS: Various Stuff*

Netgear 240mbps USB Wireless Adapter *$80 shipped*
Motorola Razr V3 Black *$110 shipped*



Ebay: lee_22180
Heatware: lee143

PLEASE BUMP IF YOU LOOK


----------



## liquidshadow

bump


----------



## Kornowski

Why are you selling it?


----------



## ceewi1

liquidshadow said:


> EDIT: Jet can you edit the title, I forgot the FS.


Done


----------



## dmw2692004

any trades?
Edit if so, ill offer my laptop + whatever the shipping is for your computer.


----------



## liquidshadow

dmw2692004 said:


> any trades?
> Edit if so, ill offer my laptop + whatever the shipping is for your computer.



Sorry, no trades.


----------



## ETSA

That is a good build, well worth 1250 IMO.  For someone who wanted a good computer and didn't want to build one, I would recommend it.   GL in selling it.


----------



## liquidshadow

Thanks ETSA


----------



## INTELCRAZY

you better lower that, I would say 1100 but, 1250 is probably the 'actual' worth. I am not an interested buyer but, I have looked at the price for building one like that and it adds to be about that range. I am just saying that you may want to lower that price to bring about more interest.


----------



## ETSA

But if someone where to purchase a similar computer who does not want to or cannot build there own, it is a good deal at his price.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Very true.....but, look at most of us on the forum


----------



## ETSA

I agree, maybe ebay would yield the best results.


----------



## liquidshadow

Prob is that on ebay, computers over $1000 aren't really getting sold.


----------



## liquidshadow

INTELCRAZY said:


> you better lower that, I would say 1100 but, 1250 is probably the 'actual' worth. I am not an interested buyer but, I have looked at the price for building one like that and it adds to be about that range. I am just saying that you may want to lower that price to bring about more interest.



e6300 : 181
DS3 : 116
RAM : 200
VGA : 200
PSU : 170
Case : 220
HDD : 75
Cooler : 45
Burner : 30
Win XP Pro : ~100
USR Wireless Card : 40
=$1377
This is without shipping but including the sale prices at newegg.

Am I selling for too much?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Sell it to someone as "discounted parts". I would pick that up from you just for the savings but, the average joe wouldn't because, he doesn't see the significance in that line of parts. No, you are not asking to much, I was just trying to help you open a "market" for it by reducing the price to what the average person pays for a PC. It is definitely not an average machine. I would love to buy it but, I enjoy building it.


----------



## ETSA

I think it is priced appropriately, however, how quickly do you want it sold?

The cheaper the quicker, obviously, it just depends on how long you want to wait.  Try craig's list, its free.


----------



## liquidshadow

INTELCRAZY said:


> Sell it to someone as "discounted parts". I would pick that up from you just for the savings but, the average joe wouldn't because, he doesn't see the significance in that line of parts. No, you are not asking to much, I was just trying to help you open a "market" for it by reducing the price to what the average person pays for a PC. It is definitely not an average machine. I would love to buy it but, I enjoy building it.


I understand and appreciate your advice.



ETSA said:


> I think it is priced appropriately, however, how quickly do you want it sold?
> 
> The cheaper the quicker, obviously, it just depends on how long you want to wait.  Try craig's list, its free.



I'm not a big fan of craig's anymore as 3 people have tried to scam me through Western Union through that site...


----------



## liquidshadow




----------



## liquidshadow

Lowered price to $1200.


----------



## oscaryu1

you can always try to put it on ebay with a reserve on it.


----------



## liquidshadow

If you look on ebay, only cheap comps are getting sold. If I didn't sell it, then I'd have to pay ebay fees and get nothing.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

liquidshadow said:


> If you look on ebay, only cheap comps are getting sold. If I didn't sell it, then I'd have to pay ebay fees and get nothing.



That's because of all the "scrappers" that build PC's. The PC's they build are about like a Dell, slapped together, cheap crap. I have a somewhat PC store that is a junk store and they had an old Packard Bell in the display window, it had 98 first edition and it had a 15" CRT. I walked in and they saw me glancing at the piece of crap, they asked if I was interested in it. I rlled my eyes and said NO! That place doesn't even sell zip-ties


----------



## footballstevo75

oscaryu1 said:


> you can always try to put it on ebay with a reserve on it.



Nah, that doesn't work too well. You could get about twice as much without a reserve, people hate those.


----------



## liquidshadow

Or twice as less


----------



## jedijeff123

i would by the mobo for like $60


----------



## liquidshadow

eh...that more than 50% off...


----------



## Jet

Will you part it out?


----------



## evanscnce

If so, I call the ram!!!!!!


----------



## jedijeff123

liquidshadow said:


> eh...that more than 50% off...



used products sell for 60% the new price.


----------



## Jet

jedijeff123 said:


> used products sell for 60% the new price.



If that was true, than it would be 40% off. Though I am hesitating to agree with it.


----------



## liquidshadow

I would part it but, I absolutely need pretty much everything to get sold or it's be a waste. That's why I'm really contemplating it...


----------



## liquidshadow

Price Update~


----------



## Jet

Remember that it isn't worth as much now with the price updates. Right now on newegg.com, what you have there is $1276 + Shipping (with an X1950XT, which is better than your X1900XT), so that's 14% off.


----------



## liquidshadow

I think you got that wrong...

e6300 : 174
DS3 : 110
X1900XT : ~180
PC Power + Cooling PSU : 170
Case : 240
Burner : 30
RAM : 160
Wireless Card : 45
Windows XP Pro : 130
Zalman : 50
HDD : 70

Comes out around $1400 for me without shipping.

So that's around 20% off.


----------



## Jet

Well, from newegg, it adds up to $1314 (without the wireless card), and then there is $70 of rebates.


----------



## ETSA

Thats if you are looking at it as someone who builds computers, for someone who doesn't, look at how much a computer like his would sell retail, than figure out percentages.  Thats like pricing a computer at newegg and going to best buy and telling them everything is overpriced, well yea, it is already put together.


----------



## liquidshadow

Alright is 1000 low enough?


----------



## Burgerbob

liquidshadow said:


> Alright is 1000 low enough?



I would probably not sell it for any less than that.


----------



## liquidshadow

lol, i don't intend to.


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

PM sent.

btw, is that $1000 shipped or before shipping?
oh, can i see some pics too?

thanks


----------



## liquidshadow

It's $1000 before shipping.


----------



## liquidshadow

Someone Offer Please!!!


----------



## evanscnce

Beleive me, if I wasn't almost done with my build, I would offer you something. 

He is a good seller, give him a shot and get the pc you really want !


----------



## dannyjjang

$800 flat includeshippin


----------



## liquidshadow

Comes out to ~$1350 shipped new so I think $1000 is low enough.


----------



## kof2000

go sell it on craigslist...

http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/va


----------



## liquidshadow

i've tried 3 listings already....and had 3 scammers.


----------



## ducis

bump for a good deal


----------



## liquidshadow

plz someone buy!!! I will throw in a Netgear 240mbps USB Wireless Adapter!!
Fans have also been upgraded. All of the fans are 80+ CFM ADDA high quality fans.


----------



## ducis

do you have any pics cuz i might buy


----------



## liquidshadow

Here are some old pics, it looks the same though with different fans however.
Wires are a bit cleaner now too.

[img=http://images6.pictiger.com/thumbs/2c/2403c19caae8d1b6cb9953bd812fb62c.th.jpg]

[img=http://images6.pictiger.com/thumbs/7a/03e4d0ff1f94ed14a1e421b0973aea7a.th.jpg]

[img=http://images6.pictiger.com/thumbs/06/448a7b98399e93b5f25ffa82ffcd1f06.th.jpg]


----------



## ducis

would you ship to canada


----------



## liquidshadow

As long as you pay shipping, anywhere is fine with me.


----------



## Jet

liquidshadow said:


> As long as you pay shipping, anywhere is fine with me.



You don't want to ship to nigeria...


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

how much u selling it 4


----------



## liquidshadow

$1000 + shipping.


----------



## liquidshadow

Jet said:


> You don't want to ship to nigeria...



lol, MAYBE not there...


----------



## liquidshadow

no one interested?


----------



## liquidshadow

i need this to sell PLZ!!


----------



## liquidshadow

ttt


----------



## kof2000

is been... 2 months...


----------



## Tuffie

Are you ever going to give up?

Why not try eBay?

Kent.


----------



## liquidshadow

kof2000 said:


> is been... 2 months...





XRT said:


> Are you ever going to give up?
> 
> Why not try eBay?
> 
> Kent.



I know...
I'm not doing Ebay because if someone buys for like $200, then I gotta sell it no matter what.


----------



## ducis

then set the bar high or get a friend to buy it if the would be winning bidders bid is to low and then buy it from your friend for the same price


----------



## Kornowski

> I know...
> I'm not doing Ebay because if someone buys for like $200, then I gotta sell it no matter what.



No you don't, you can put a reserve on it, and it won't go for less than you want it to...


----------



## liquidshadow

yea, then i've have to pay ebay fees for nothing.


----------



## Kornowski

> yea, then i've have to pay ebay fees for nothing.



Huh!? What if it got sold on Ebay, it wouldn't be for nothing!

I'm sure there are a lot more people on Ebay that would be more interested in buying it, it's worth a go.

And how much is it to put it on Ebay anyway, like £2?


----------



## kof2000

they take like 7 percent of your total


----------



## PohTayToez

kof2000 said:


> they take like 7 percent of your total



What?  Who told you that?

If it closes somewhere between $25.01-$1000 it's 5.25% of the first $25 ($1.31) and 3.25% of the remainder (like $31 if it sells for $1000).  Reserves are like a quarter, and then pictures might be another couple of dollars, so total it might be $35... far from the $70 that would be 7%.


----------



## Jet

Kornowski said:


> Huh!? What if it got sold on Ebay, it wouldn't be for nothing!
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot more people on Ebay that would be more interested in buying it, it's worth a go.
> 
> And how much is it to put it on Ebay anyway, like £2?



He means that if it sells, and the person doesn't pay, you only get your Final Value Fees back, not the listing fees.


----------



## liquidshadow

Exactly..


----------



## Tuffie

liquidshadow said:


> I know...
> I'm not doing Ebay because if someone buys for like $200, then I gotta sell it no matter what.



Just put a note on the bottom of the auction saying you reserve the right to not sell this item if you choose.

Kent.


----------



## PohTayToez

orrr... reserve price, as someone else said.


----------



## Tuffie

Reserve prices suck cause people can see there is a reserve anyways.

Kent.


----------



## footballstevo75

XRT said:


> Reserve prices suck cause people can see there is a reserve anyways.
> 
> Kent.



and people will have less interest in bidding on the item


----------



## liquidshadow

bump for price drop


----------



## liquidshadow

bump for part out!


----------



## kof2000

i think you originally posted 900 and now when i add up all the parts it came out to 1160 lolz...


----------



## footballstevo75

kof2000 said:


> i think you originally posted 900 and now when i add up all the parts it came out to 1160 lolz...



lol yeah it was at 900
might be interested in the ram


----------



## Jet

PM sent reguarding the 9500


----------



## MasterEVC

If the RAM is still available I would be interested in that. That or the mobo. If they are available let me know I am interested! Thanks


----------



## liquidshadow

kof2000 said:


> i think you originally posted 900 and now when i add up all the parts it came out to 1160 lolz...



Maybe because there are some items that weren't part of the comp..?


----------



## liquidshadow

MasterEVC said:


> If the RAM is still available I would be interested in that. That or the mobo. If they are available let me know I am interested! Thanks



The RAM is available. What is your zip code so i can figure out the shipping cost?


----------



## liquidshadow

2 items sold, several more pending.


----------



## Jet

Are you selling the case fans?


----------



## liquidshadow

uh...only with the case. I'm not parting the fans out of the case if that's what you mean.


----------



## liquidshadow

Lots of stuff sold, another Tuniq FS


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

can i buy liquid


----------



## liquidshadow

What do you want to buy?


----------



## liquidshadow

price update


----------



## liquidshadow

More prices lowered.


----------



## liquidshadow

Ram Sold And Corsair Psu Added!


----------



## lovely?

i dont have time right now to look at all the posts but is the mouse in good condition? its hard to find them for that cheap on ebay in good condition, anything around 1500DPI is fine for me, i just need to replace this old POS microsoft intellimouse 1 here in about a week or so, its finally going out after six years


----------



## liquidshadow

bump


----------



## liquidshadow

ttt


----------



## liquidshadow

Another TUniq sold.


----------



## liquidshadow

Corsair HX520 SOLD


----------



## liquidshadow

Razer Sold


----------



## Jet

Explain about the XP Pro. How may computers have you installed it on? Is it the OEM Version? Do you still have it installed on any computer?


----------



## liquidshadow

It's not installed or activated anywhere and it is OEM.


----------



## Mitch?

i'm interested in the xp pro, i'm buildin for a friend so i'll have to get back to you though


----------



## liquidshadow

alright. just PM me or email me @ petermnlee@gmail.com


----------



## liquidshadow

ttt


----------

